# Shark Meat



## jerkyaddict (Feb 16, 2008)

anyone here ever smoke some shark steak's ???? or swordfish maybe ??
i have dined on both grilled but i think i might like to smoke some mako or sword . anybody have a nice recipe ??


----------



## jdfire40 (Feb 16, 2008)

Never had them smoked, but I've had my fair share of fried shark & grilled swords.  Next sword we catch I'll try it out & let you know.  We have a pretty good swordfish fishery here in the northern gulf.  Makos are pretty hot right now at the lump (off of Louisiana).  Here in the next month or so we will have makos cruising the beach looking for cobia!


----------



## funh2o (Feb 16, 2008)

I have tasted smoked swordfish from a fish market out in San Pedro CA. It is awsome smoked. I have never smoked it myself, but would love to try and duplicate the taste. It is kind of expensive to experiment with but think it would be worth the expense if you got the time and temps right. I would also like to know if anyone has smoked swordfish and has a recipe for it.


Happy Smokin

Steve


----------



## flash (Feb 16, 2008)

Not tried shark smoked either. I like it grilled or fried. A good dip for shark and also oily type fish is Krafts Sundried Tomato salad dressing.


----------



## stlmatt (Feb 18, 2008)

I have smoked and grill alot of shark over the years, we go fishing in Florida every year and always try to bring back some shark, heres a
recipe for shark or swordfish, its awesome. 
1/2 cup of soy sauce,
1/2 cup of orange juice, 1/4 cup ketchup, 2 tbs lemon juice, 2 cloves
garlic, 1/3 tbs black pepper, 1/4 chop parsley(optional). 
marinate for 4-5 hour. 
If smoking, it takes a couple of hrs and grilling takes around 7-10 minutes depending on the size of your steaks, keep
the left over marinate sprinkle over the finished product. I rather grill
shark & swordfish over smoking, but both are very good.


----------

